# Sticky  New "How To Guides" Section



## Nathan

I'm continually amazed by the knowledgeable people who are on this site and who take the time to help others. Thank you. 

I was looking through the website last night and trying to figure out ways to improve it. One thing I noticed was the same questions being asked over and over again and the same answers being given. I thought it might make sense to try and organize some "Answers" in one section of the site. 

This new "How To Guides" section of our website is designed for knowledgeable members to write up a guide on how to do something. These guides should walk someone through from start to finish and photos and diagrams are helpful if you have them. This way you can spend some time answering a question well once and then point people back to the post in the future instead of answering it again.

*Please title your threads "How To" and then list the topic. Example: "How To Fix a Running Toilet"*. This will help us identify that the thread is a how to writeup when we search for something in the future. 

I'm not sure if this will work or not but I wanted to give it a try. Let me know what you think in this thread and if your knowledgeable about a certain topic try adding some How To Tips of your own. :thumbsup:

Thanks!
Nathan


----------



## Termite

Good idea Nathan. 

May I suggest that people try to post pictures with their how-to threads whenever possible. That'll make the instruction even more descript and understandable. 

Basic DIY topics I'd love to see (that would help a ton of people) would be...

CBU/tile installation in wet areas, perhaps a Kerdi installation too
Patching holes in sheetrock
Installing/taping sheetrock
Soldering
Placing a concrete slab
Furnace/AC routine maintenance
etc......


----------



## Leah Frances

What about making really good ones, or frequently asked ones stickies. Or for each section having a FAQ sticky for these sorts of things.


----------



## Nathan

Leah Frances said:


> What about making really good ones, or frequently asked ones stickies. Or for each section having a FAQ sticky for these sorts of things.


We might be able to do that. What also might work is one post that is a sticky up top that is a catalog of all the best threads. Kind of an index.


----------



## Leah Frances

Oh, I like the idea of an index.


----------



## ponch37300

I think it would be a good idea if we could get a "How to electircal codes." If some of the electricains on here could give the basics to each room, like what is required in a bathroom or kitchen or when finishing a basement. Also some how to's on stuff like box fill, adding a sub panel, and maybe even some pics on how to wire up swtches, receps and some other things. I know that codes are different in some areas but a general guide that people can look at and then if needed ask a more specific question in the electrical section if needed. Thanks


----------



## wilderstyle

I haven't hung around in here lately, but this sounds great. I have been going to the forums and searching for my topics, cause I know I am never the first one to ask such basic things. I have also been looking for certain knowledgable people, so this really helps. I have looked up flooring, mitering, sink installs and now entry door help. It is even cool if more than one person answers. So, speak up people, wilderstyle is looking for basic answers. Thanks Nathan, once again good job.


----------



## emilyanderson

Thanks for starting this section. According to a study the "how to " articles are most sought-after content across the web these days.


----------

